# How bad is soda for your health?



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Okay, so I'm about 50-60 pounds overweight. I was trying to cut the sugar out of my diet, but after 3 days, I broke down and went back on the soda.

Cue today: I drank 3 glasses of Cherry Coke, and my stomach has been upset all day. Add to that, I now have chest pains (that are worrying me.)

How bad is soda to your diet, and should I throw out this two liter, even though it's almost full?


----------



## redtogo72 (Jun 7, 2008)

See how much sugar is in various drinks. Why don't you drink diet soft drinks for now. You'll get used to the taste. Eventually, I'd try to drink any type of soft drink rarely. None of them are good for your teeth.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Soda is one of the worst things for you. Terrible for your teeth and loaded with sugar. Everytime you're craving a soda you really just have to force yourself to have a glass of water. Not having it in the house makes this a lot easier.

Eventually you'll get used to not having it. I used to drink almost a 2 liter a day and hardly drink it anymore. Sometimes when I go out to eat I'll order a soda. And if I'm really stressed or depressed I give in. 

Giving it up is all willpower.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Yeah, you're addicted to it. Switch to orange juice and natural fruit juices without any refined sugar maybe?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Well, at my worst, I used to drink from 1-2 liters of soda a day. It is certainly addictive!

If I were you, I'd start gradually weaning myself off. Maybe allow yourself one can a day- that's been my personal comprimise. The way I see it, life must be enjoyed and one can (one serving) a day is fine.

Be careful with fruit juice, especially orange juice, as it can have almost the same amount of sugar. You are better off diluting your juice with water- 1 to 3 parts to 50% depending on your preference. *


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Diet drinks aren't that much better, and Splenda gives me headaches. Or maybe it is sugar withdrawals.

There are a lot of empty sugar calories in soda that your body doesn't register.

I don't like carbonation, so I have never had the stuff in my life.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Soda IS addictive. I can't keep it in the house or it's all I'll drink. I love it.

A can here and there isn't too bad, unless drinking soda is, for you, the trigger that makes you want to drink more soda.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Switching to fruit juice probably won't be much better for your teeth. No matter how fresh it is, it's still loaded with sugar, and in the case of citrus juices, _citric acid_. Drinking loads of orange juice combined with being lazy at brushing literally made gigantic holes in the enamel of my top incisors and receded my gums by a couple of mm; as soon as I stopped drinking it all the time, the erosion halted. Highly acidic juices (like citrus) will give you pretty bad indigestion in large quantities too.

The only thing that makes them better than soft drinks is that they're not carbonated (less chance of gas, slightly better for your teeth), actually contain some nutrition, and aren't full of potentially nasty preservatives (most additives are completely safe despite what health food enthusiasts will tell you, but some of the preservatives they use are pretty bad). You have to watch out for fruit juices that are high in vitamin C _and_ have a benzoate added to them, as they can form benzene (albeit in small quantities, but the less of the stuff you get, the better).

Stick to water.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Maybe try weaning yourself onto a fruit flavored mineral water and then try to wean yourself onto mineral water?


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero (Sep 29, 2010)

I used to have a terrible soda addiction. I could stay home on the weekend a go through 24 cans of pepsi in less then 3 days. I only had two cavities my entire life so I though I was invincible. But the caffeine and sugar was having an effect. I was always a skinny small kid but I began putting on a few pounds. I tried repeatedly for 3 years to stop drinking pepsi. 
About a year ago I managed to convince myself that by switching to sprite I was doing myself a lot of good. Except I managed to drink the same amount. Thankfully, at the begining of the summer I was able to stop cold turkey. My teeth are horrible right now. I cant eat anything sugary with out sharp pain. I'm positive I have a few cavities. Which worries me because a year ago the dentist said "you have no cavities, don't worry about acid erosion just floss more". Anyway... flavoured water and water is my drink of choice now. 
Even though this is helping my over all health, it has a negative effect on my social life. I don't drink, so going out to pubs and parties leaves me with few options of a beverage. I can't ask for water now can I.


----------



## RyeCatcher86 (Sep 14, 2010)

I used to drink Pepsi Light very frequently (1-2l per day). Then, basically overnight, I switched to non-carbonated water and don't drink soda at all anymore. It was kind of surprising how easy the switch was, since I experienced no craving for soda at all afterwards.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

Soda is very bad for _anyone_, but especially if youre trying to lose weight. "Light" sodas arent really any better when you closer look at them so dont be fooled.
I know it's hard, especially if youre addicted, but just stick to water and skim milk. Just cutting out soda by itself can help you lose weight. :yes
Also try to cut out empty carbs (bread, pasta, high processed foods etc.), cut your present portion sizes in half (maybe more, if needed) and eat as much vegetables and protein as possible. Of course exercise is a great help but food is most important when starting to lose weight. Good luck!


----------



## Scorpius (Feb 26, 2010)

Soda is also very bad for your bones..i used to be somewhat addicted to it but glad i stopped..it always made my stomach upset too..it was just nasty..lol


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Coffee has helped me almost quit soda. I think I only have two or three glasses of soda per week now.
Coffee is equally addictive because of the caffeine, and probably not good for your teeth.. but it has less calories than soda if your concerned about your weight. Just don't add much sugar. I usually just have a small sprinkle or none at all.


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

Very bad. I'll be dead at thirty by it. I consume an enormous amount of soda.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

Putting on weight, rotting teeth etc aside, the problem with ALL refined/processed food is that it is indigestible. In order to be digestible, it needs nutrients added to it. Therefor when you drink a soda, your body will rip nutrients from it's own stores to digest it. If you're drinking lots and lots, the stores run out, so the body starts stealing nutrients from organs and your bones. This is why people often get osteoporosis etc... the body has constantly been ripping calcium out of the bones to aid digestion.

Lots of sugar intake will encourage yeasts etc to flourish in the bowel too, causing all sorts of problems.


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

Soda itself isn't bad for the bones. It's just a lack of calcium -- choosing soda over something like milk.

http://preventdisease.com/news/articles/soda_may_not_hurt_bones.shtml

But, yeah, soda is pretty terrible if you want to lose weight. Just a 16 oz. bottle usually had around 200 calories, which you'd probably have to walk about 20 minutes to burn off.


----------



## Scorpius (Feb 26, 2010)

Belshazzar said:


> Soda itself isn't bad for the bones. It's just a lack of calcium -- choosing soda over something like milk.
> 
> http://preventdisease.com/news/articles/soda_may_not_hurt_bones.shtml


Well obviously most people drink soda in excess because it's addicting and most drink it as a substitute for other drinks..

whether it's just the lack of calcium or not..soda by itself isn't good for the bones which means it's bad for them..it doesn't have a neutral effect..it can be either good or bad..and it's pretty much bad for your bones period.

The article and your logic is something like this: junk food itself isn't bad for your health..it's just lack of good nutrients..choosing junk food over healthy food..lol

The obvious problem is that people rely too much on sodas for a drink which makes it bad for the bones.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

soda is garbage. i cannot see any reason to drink it. once you are accustomed to healthy drinks like water, fruit juice and whole milk, you will wonder how you ever consumed so much soda. at least that's how i feel when i look back on the years i drank soda.



Neptunus said:


> Well, at my worst, I used to drink from 1-2 liters of soda a day. It is certainly addictive!
> 
> If I were you, I'd start gradually weaning myself off. Maybe allow yourself one can a day- that's been my personal comprimise. The way I see it, life must be enjoyed and one can (one serving) a day is fine.
> 
> Be careful with fruit juice, especially orange juice, as it can have almost the same amount of sugar. You are better off diluting your juice with water- 1 to 3 parts to 50% depending on your preference. *


sugar that is naturally in fruit and fruit juice is not the same as added sugars. fruit is one of the healthiest things you can eat, despite being loaded with sugar. that would pretty much be impossible if natural sugar effected us the same way as added sugar. 
_
__*There's no health organization out there that suggests limiting naturally occurring sugars.* _
http://health.families.com/blog/natural-sugars-vs-added-sugars

so you don't really need to "be careful" with orange juice. not only because the sugar affects you differently but also because unlike soda orange juice is non addictive. orange juice is very healthy for you and i drink it every day (fresh squeezed) but you should also make sure to drink lots of plain, pure water. water should be your primary fluid intake.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

Recipe For Disaster said:


> so you don't really need to "be careful" with orange juice. not only because the sugar affects you differently but also because unlike soda orange juice is non addictive. orange juice is very healthy for you and i drink it every day (fresh squeezed) but you should also make sure to drink lots of plain, pure water. water should be your primary fluid intake.


Most things I've read seem to suggest that you limit fruit intake to no more than 2 serves. I suspect it's to do with promoting nasty yeast growth in the digestive tract.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

I'll just a post my views on a few point being made in here :b:

-Soda is definitely a bad thing health wise. A double whammy of teeth eroding goodness - both from the the point it makes contact with your teeth and later when it's being assimilated (it will leech from your bodies reserves which includes teeth) Secondly it will abnormally raise insulin levels as a response to the insane amounts of unadulterated sugar you've just consumed - if regular enough a precursor to more serious conditions such as diabetes and metabolic syndrome. And finally the most obvious one - weight gain, first because it's a liquid and calorie dense your natural satiety feedback mechanisms will not be able to respond reliably. Secondly because the high insulin levels in the blood will shuttles everything available into your fat cells as storage and finally the inevitable sharp rise and drop in insulin will stimulate hunger in a very short space of time afterwards. And so the cycle will probably continue.

- Fruit and fruit juices are a controversial subject just in itself. A point though was raised earlier that I think needs to be addressed - to say that *no-one *should have a problem with their consumption is a fallacy of the highest proportions. There are exceptions to every rule. Full-stop. 
Top of my head; people with yeast infections (such as candida), insulin resistance and it's related myriad of issues and even someone who can't tolerate a lot of fibre due to a weakened digestive trac. 
Whole Fruits are undoubtedly better and juice if freshly squeezed can be alright too. The problem with juice however is that their is a lack of fibre - a crucial component of the whole that slows down the absorbtion of sugar in the body reducing the insulin response. More-over the actual nutrients of a piece of fruit is usually stored mainly in it's pulp and seeds - extracting just the juice will not be making the most of it.
Indeed, over here in the UK, they say that 1 glass of fruit juice a day counts as 1 of your 5 - but anything over that counts nada. Now I don't usually agree with the officially party line on these sorts of matters but this to me sounds like pretty good advice truth be told.

/exhale


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

I still say stick to water. I find drinking a few glasses of water in one go makes me feel "full" and less likely to drink fruit juice or soft drinks. Most people don't drink nearly enough water anyway, no wonder so many people complain of fatigue and headaches; I imagine their kidneys are in pretty poor shape too.

Stick to solid food (and supplements; most people don't get nearly enough Omega-3 acids or magnesium from their diet unless they live on fish and oats) for nutrition and energy.


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

Scorpius said:


> Well obviously most people drink soda in excess because it's addicting and most drink it as a substitute for other drinks..
> 
> whether it's just the lack of calcium or not..soda by itself isn't good for the bones which means it's bad for them..it doesn't have a neutral effect..it can be either good or bad..and it's pretty much bad for your bones period.
> 
> ...


What? Soda has nothing to do with bone strength besides the teeth. How can something be bad if it has a neutral effect?

Water doesn't have calcium either. By your logic, it doesn't have a beneficial effect, so therefore water is bad for your bones.

Having a can of soda at lunch isn't going to give you osteoporosis.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Actually most water is loaded with calcium, unless you drink distilled/RO/DI water. Ever had limescale in your kettle/on your taps?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Recipe For Disaster said:


> soda is garbage. i cannot see any reason to drink it. once you are accustomed to healthy drinks like water, fruit juice and whole milk, you will wonder how you ever consumed so much soda. at least that's how i feel when i look back on the years i drank soda.


 Not everybody can give it up cold turkey.



> sugar that is naturally in fruit and fruit juice is not the same as added sugars. fruit is one of the healthiest things you can eat, despite being loaded with sugar. that would pretty much be impossible if natural sugar effected us the same way as added sugar.
> _*There's no health organization out there that suggests limiting naturally occurring sugars.* _
> http://health.families.com/blog/natural-sugars-vs-added-sugars
> 
> so you don't really need to "be careful" with orange juice. not only because the sugar affects you differently but also because unlike soda orange juice is non addictive. orange juice is very healthy for you and i drink it every day (fresh squeezed) but you should also make sure to drink lots of plain, pure water. water should be your primary fluid intake.


Yes, I know, but it is still high in calories, despite it being a "healthy juice." Diluting it helps with this.


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

Duke of Prunes said:


> Actually most water is loaded with calcium, unless you drink distilled/RO/DI water. Ever had limescale in your kettle/on your taps?


I should have said pure H20, but you're right. :b


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

Soda is very bad though an occasional drinking of soda may not hurt. Most sodas contain high-fructose corn syrup that is very bad for anyone. Diet sodas contain aspartame, an even worse additive for your health. Research for yourself. Makes me want to give up soft drinks or only occasionally.

http://www.naturalnews.com/004416.html

http://www.naturalnews.com/024466.html

http://www.naturalnews.com/008952.html



WintersTale said:


> Okay, so I'm about 50-60 pounds overweight. I was trying to cut the sugar out of my diet, but after 3 days, I broke down and went back on the soda.
> 
> Cue today: I drank 3 glasses of Cherry Coke, and my stomach has been upset all day. Add to that, I now have chest pains (that are worrying me.)
> 
> How bad is soda to your diet, and should I throw out this two liter, even though it's almost full?


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Soda is bad for you. Studies show that, on average, you can lose about 10 pounds a year by cutting it from your diet.


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

Soda has a lot of sugar and calories, and really bad for your teeth. I am really an 'all or nothing at all' type person, so I just gave up soda all together a little over 4 years ago. It was a little hard at first but It is really healthy and I never miss soda anymore. All I ever drink is water and milk anyways.


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

Anxiety75 said:


> Soda is very bad though an occasional drinking of soda may not hurt. Most sodas contain high-fructose corn syrup that is very bad for anyone. Diet sodas contain aspartame, an even worse additive for your health. Research for yourself. Makes me want to give up soft drinks or only occasionally.
> 
> http://www.naturalnews.com/004416.html
> 
> ...


Yeah, soda is pretty ****ty for you nutritionally, but it's not the radioactive waste material these websites make it out to be. HFCS is not good for you, but it's not going to give you osteoporosis. Aspartame is in no way worse than HFCS. Cutting soda is always good for your diet, but it's not going to give you neurological disorders.

Steve Novella has written up a few good pieces on this here and here. They link to actual research on the topics as well, unlike Natural News which takes complete quacks and frauds like Gary Null's words at face value. (Seriously, Gary ****ing Null? The guy who poisoned himself on his own vitamin supplements and made an AIDS denial documentary?)

You should take a look at the credibility of the sources you post before you use them.


----------



## Cerz (Jan 18, 2010)

Neptunus said:


> Well, at my worst, I used to drink from 1-2 liters of soda a day. It is certainly addictive!
> 
> If I were you, I'd start gradually weaning myself off. Maybe allow yourself one can a day- that's been my personal comprimise. The way I see it, life must be enjoyed and one can (one serving) a day is fine.
> 
> Be careful with fruit juice, especially orange juice, as it can have almost the same amount of sugar. You are better off diluting your juice with water- 1 to 3 parts to 50% depending on your preference. *


This is the best way to stop, don't try and quit cold turkey. You will fail and drink more when you cave in, start slow. Drink a little less every week.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

Neptunus said:


> Not everybody can give it up cold turkey.
> 
> Yes, I know, but it is still high in calories, despite it being a "healthy juice." Diluting it helps with this.


or you could just drink half as much and a glass of water. actually i dilute grape juice with water. just not orange juice because i squeeze it fresh and it's just so good on it's own. when i used to drink store bought orange juice i would often dilute it.

and to the other who responded to my earlier post, i still stand by the statement that there is no limit on how much sugars from fruit you can eat. of course it isn't healthy if you only eat fruit or for people with certain health problems. but a normal, healthy person who does not overeat should not have to worry about consuming too much sugar in the form of fresh fruit. juice is a bit different in that the majority of your fluid intake should be pure water.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Recipe For Disaster said:


> or you could just drink half as much and a glass of water. actually i dilute grape juice with water. just not orange juice because i squeeze it fresh and it's just so good on it's own. when i used to drink store bought orange juice i would often dilute it.


It really is a matter of preference. Personally, I find straight oj to be too sweet, so I drink mine diluted. You also have the added benefit of filling your stomach more, hydration, and lowering the glycemic index - good for those who are watching their carbs. But, I'm sure you'll say that you can just drink a big glass of water afterward. Well, for those who aren't plain 'ole water fans, diluted juice is a tasty alternative.


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

Soda...bad for health?
I'll just leave this here. Shocking findings regarding SA!


----------



## peachclouds (Sep 16, 2010)

A 12-ounce can of soda contains approximately 40 grams, or about teaspoons of sugar. A 20oz bottle therefore contains about 17 teaspoons of sugar and 250 empty calories. The bacteria in your mouth feed off the sugars you put in your mouth, and while digesting the sugar, the bacteria excrete acids that dissolve the enamel of your teeth. Soda also contains phosphoric, citric, tartaric and/or carbonic acid that is linked to the breakdown of tooth enamel. As you well know, enamel protects your teeth, but if the enamel deteriorates, it can open a whole host of dental problems ranging from sensitive teeth to dental cavties.


----------



## anon123 (Aug 24, 2010)

WintersTale said:


> Okay, so I'm about 50-60 pounds overweight. I was trying to cut the sugar out of my diet, but after 3 days, I broke down and went back on the soda.
> 
> Cue today: I drank 3 glasses of Cherry Coke, and my stomach has been upset all day. Add to that, I now have chest pains (that are worrying me.)
> 
> How bad is soda to your diet, and should I throw out this two liter, even though it's almost full?


 Switch to Arizona green tea

It has 30 to 40 less calories per serving and less then 1/2 the Sugar then soda
I used to drink 1 to 2 two liters per day of soda

1 gallon(3.78liters) of green tea lasts 3 days or so


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

I had an uncle that died of esophageal cancer and he swore that it was caused by the aspartame in diet soft drinks, which he drank several times everyday. There hasn't been any conclusive evidence for this, though.

I do think colas are bad for your health though. I know that I felt better after I cut down on my consumption of soft drinks and started drinking more water and juice.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

VagueResemblance said:


> Soda...bad for health?
> I'll just leave this here. Shocking findings regarding SA!


oh my god LOL


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Everybody loves Soda


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Who loves orange soda?


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

Duke of Prunes said:


> Who loves orange soda?


I love the Stewart's orange creme soda. Wish I had the chance to try Coke with Orange when it was available.

Soda is really bad for you, and I found out the hard way. Mountain Dew Throwback screwed up my digestion big time and became really addictive this past summer. I stopped drinking it, and my digestion went back to normal. Anything with high amounts of sugar is bad news. Juice, and most orange juices are deceiving - you think you are drinking it to be healthy when chances are, it's loaded with sugar and it isn't much different than soda.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

pita said:


> Soda IS addictive.


 Not really. You want addiction? Try cigarettes. I quit drinking soda in one day. It took me ten years to quit smoking. I "quit" about twice a week but I would always give in and buy another pack. I smoked for 20 years and spent ten of them "quitting" every week.

I haven't had a cigarette in probably two years (maybe more) but I guarantee you that if I went and bought a pack right now, I'd be addicted again by tomorrow.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

By the way, if you want to drink more water, THESE might be a good thing to have.

I just bought one a few weeks ago. I know people say they leak but mine hasn't yet. Gives you plenty of filtered water without paying for the bottled stuff.


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

Soda addiction sounds silly, but it can actually be pretty bad. Lots of caffeine, sugar, and just the psychological hold it has on you. Mmm a sweaty, cold, pretty aluminum can. If you drink too much, it can even replace food. That's where I was. My stomach would feel absolutely horrible, yet I would still want to drink a few Dews knowing I would feel worse afterward. To me, that's addiction. Not as serious as cigs, but still destructive.


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

PickleNose said:


> By the way, if you want to drink more water, THESE might be a good thing to have.
> 
> I just bought one a few weeks ago. I know people say they leak but mine hasn't yet. Gives you plenty of filtered water without paying for the bottled stuff.


I don't know how the bottled water industry still exists. The stuff in the bottles is basically the same thing as taking tap water and running it through a Brita or Pur.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I think I'm going to replace Soda with coffee. I'll get my caffeine fix that way.

I gained some weight back, after getting back on the soda. So I know that it's bad for you. I would probably be skinny if I quit drinking the stuff.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Belshazzar said:


> I don't know how the bottled water industry still exists. The stuff in the bottles is basically the same thing as taking tap water and running it through a Brita or Pur.


 I think people are finally coming around. I've been seeing more TV ads for filtration systems. I eventually want to get a really good one that goes under the sink but the Pur will do for now. My tap water is OK but I just feel weird about drinking unfiltered tap water.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

sda0 said:


> Everybody loves Soda


lol

As far as I'm concerned soda is good for my health


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Sunshine009 said:


> Yeah, you're addicted to it. Switch to orange juice and natural fruit juices without any refined sugar maybe?


Juice is just sugar water. Natural, but still sugar water.

Go with diet soda.

If I'm going to consume all the calories of fruit juice it will be grape juice, the fermented kind called wine.


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

You don't want this. The easiest thing is not have the stuff in the house. Your waistline is important, but teeth are more important, IMO. Your waistline can wait, teeth can't.








Coca Cola drinker









Mountain Dew drinker









Soda drinker



WintersTale said:


> How bad is soda to your diet, and should I throw out this two liter, even though it's almost full?


You could pour it down the toilet. It will help to clean it.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Terrible for your teeth and loaded with sugar.


I'd say go with diet soda. It's what I've been doing for the last 25+ years. I had numerous cavities in my baby teeth when I drank sugar water. Only cavity yet in my adult teeth is in a wisdom tooth. I personally think not drinking sugar water had a role in that lack of cavities, since I SEVERELY abused my teeth during my teens. I'm talking about "forgetting" to brush for literally a decade or more (I'm not kidding at all).

In colas I can certainly taste the difference, but for the lack of cavities and lack of more weight due to more calories, it's still a good trade off IMO. In other soda flavors -- like orange or root beer -- it's damn hard to taste any difference at all.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

Belshazzar said:


> I don't know how the bottled water industry still exists. The stuff in the bottles is basically the same thing as taking tap water and running it through a Brita or Pur.


it exists the same way vending machines, concessions at movie theatres and all other industries that capitalize on people's laziness and desire for instant gratification exist.

i use a brita filter and don't buy bottled water, but i can't deny that simply grabbing a bottle of water which you can conviently take with you anywhere you go is easier than having to pour it and refill it plus change the filter every 2 months.


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

Water eventually gets boring. You'd be surprised how many different kind's of teas that there are. This one website had more than 700 different kinds on just their site. I of course got the fun flavors, like sugar cookie for example. Tea is a really great soda alternative, if you can stand tea. The interesting flavors don't even taste like tea. Green is a bonus because it helps your immune system which I think is the opposite of what soda probably does for your body.

As far as health, I just can't trust what's in soda period. I just picture the inside of my body crying every time I drink a 12 oz can of any soda. Fountain soda isn't so bad, and I usually get that when I'm out. You at least get a weaker solution plus the ice. An aluminum canned soda tastes soooo thick compared to a 2 liter bottle and fountain soda.

As long as you brush and floss at least before bed every night, you shouldn't have nightmare teeth. 2-3 times or after every meal/sugary intake, and you should have no cavities unless you really go nuts on the sugar intake. I realize it's not practical to brush/floss like you should because people are so busy these days. Most people I know, don't even have a habit of flossing let alone brushing (while doing it correctly). I'm sort of a hygiene/health freak, so flossing and brushing is right under the daily rule of inhaling/exhaling air. :b


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I drink maybe 1 can of pop (root-beer) a week.


----------



## amene (Mar 28, 2010)

Pretty bad..but so is most of what we consume, unless we grow it and make things ourselves.


----------



## amene (Mar 28, 2010)

And moderation, I think is okay. But, I'm no expert.


----------



## amene (Mar 28, 2010)

I don't think it messes your teeth unless you dont brush when drinking soda and drink it too much. My dad drinks it a couple time a week and has been fine for like 30 or more years.


----------



## amene (Mar 28, 2010)

Duke of Prunes said:


>


:lol
I remember this show...he loved orange soda so much.


----------



## GoGreenLuvTYT (Oct 29, 2010)

Soda is bad for you for a number of reasons including excessive caffeine, sugar, artificial sweeteners, etc...I started by purchasing pink lemonaid instead & switched to drinking only white pop which is usually caffeine free & generally has less sugar. Now I barely ever drink even white pop & am switching up drinking the lemonaid with juices, water, etc. Its all about gradual steps & finding healthier substitutes for the worst things we consume like soda & fast food. Good Luck!


----------



## Chewie33 (Apr 4, 2006)

Also, there is a direct link between unhealthy gums and cardiovascular disease, which I had the pleasure of finding out a couple of years ago.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

There was a recent study which showed even in the absence of weight gain, consuming sugary drinks every day increases your risk of diabetes by something like 25% over those who hardly drink any sugary drinks.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Coke Zero. The solution to all of life's problems. I'm sure there is a Pepsi equivalent to Coke Zero and I don't mean Diet Pepsi.


----------



## scriabin221 (Nov 16, 2008)

Duke of Prunes said:


> Who loves orange soda?


I DO I DO I DO-OOOOO!
(I'm surprised no one got that)

It's like meth, but it makes you fat. :-/

I do drink soda once in a while, but not everyday. Soda is awful for you, especially here in the States because we don't even have the luxury of real sugar. Tea is great, though. It tastes good, has mad caffeine sometimes, and can be good for you even. Or just with coffee. Coffee isn't so bad and you have control over how much sugar you put into it. Water is good to drink, but it really is boring. Come to think of it, those Crystal Light type drinks aren't so bad. They're actually a good alternative.

Sometimes bottled water is good, like when the water is shut off. But it's silly to buy it like a bottle of soda (and at the same price too! Goddamn!). Sometimes, I do though when I forget to bring some with me.


----------

